# How do you part your hair?



## esha (Jan 13, 2009)

I switch mine up between centre part or side part. When I part my hair on the side it's usually parted on the left side. And I got to thinking today why do I even part it on my left side. I just figured because I'm right handed.

I heard though that everyone's nose points towards one direction more so if it points towards the right then the hair should be parted on the right side for a side part or vise-versa. Same thing with the eyes, everyone has a "prettier" eye apparently and the part should be on the side of your prettier eye to accentuate it.

So how you part your hair?


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 13, 2009)

I part mine on my left side of my hair. When I first got a side fringe I had it on the right and it never suited me so I changed sides.

I've heard that you're supposed to part your hair to show off the best side of your face too but I have an uneven face so my hair looks odd parted the other way


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2009)

I never wear my hair down so I had to remember the last time I parted my it LOL. I usually did it through the middle and if to the side, on my left side.


----------



## Karren (Jan 13, 2009)

Center part with bangs... Been doing it that way for decades!! Lol.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 13, 2009)

It depends, for years I used to part in the middle, now I part on the left side.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 13, 2009)

I rarely have it down no adays aswell, but wheni do i tend to have a little boof on the top and it pinned back rather then parted.

but i will wear it parted to the left slightly but still pinned back and boofed up.

when I had a fringe thingy i would part it usually on the left because thats my 'good side' lol


----------



## Lucy (Jan 13, 2009)

i part it off to the left, but my parting is a side to middle part, like a diagonal line but not totally severe. i do this because if i do a straight line and part it all off to the side i find when you look at me from the right where there is less hair because its so swept over it makes me look a bit bald. also because i lack so much root volume it gives me a bit more of a pouf at the crown.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 13, 2009)

I also switch it up. I don't have a particular side


----------



## Annelle (Jan 14, 2009)

my hair parts itself on the right side.

if i try to switch it up, my hair will have a huge bubble on it on the side that's parted "wrong" instead of lying flat.

doesn't matter if my hair is wet, try, if i'm in the shower or swimming, my hair will naturally just part there.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is always just a little off center on the left side. I never switch it up. Now I'm wondering which eye is my better looking one and which way my nose points



; maybe I've been parting my hair the wrong way all along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 14, 2009)

Typically mine is off center on the left but not unusual to part in the center. 

A lot of times, if I have been lazy with coloring my hair and covering my greys, then the part is where I have the least amount of grey.


----------



## szie (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine's parted to the right. I wish I could switch up, but my hair doesn't seem to like changes.


----------



## Xryn (Jan 14, 2009)

mine's parted to the right

but i have a widow's peak in the centre


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2009)

I part it on the middle, i used to have a side part, but i didn't like it very much and i switched sides regularly.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 14, 2009)

I part mine on the right side and sometimes in the middle. I've tried switching to the left side but it looks so weird on me for some reason. haha


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 15, 2009)

i part my hair on the right side, mostly cause that is where it naturaly falls.


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 19, 2009)

DOwn the middle xD but i have bangs.. I know some ppl that hate down the middle but i look bad if my hair is parting on the side...


----------



## katina74 (Jan 19, 2009)

always parted in the center


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine is always down the middle too... I think it naturally parts there because if I ever try change it I get some major volume lol.

I dont look good with off-to-the-side parts because then my curls look weird... like I have way too much on one side.

If I ever put my hair up I prefer to have no part at all.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 20, 2009)

Zig zag. Haha. With most of the hair on the right side.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 20, 2009)

you know, until I saw this post again, I had forgotten how much I dislike my hair parted in the middle. Like, I used to have it that way sometimes, now I absolutely hate it. It looks horrible on me.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL I'm all about the teasing of the hair if I've straightened it...bigger is better! Therefore,the part is usually to the left. If i'm wearing my hair curly, I NEVER leave it all down...I always need do something...I'll either make 2 thhin braids on the side or clip some of it back or anything so its not all in my face...lol I guess i didnt really give my 2 cents about parting hair...soo here goes: inorder to find the way your hair should part....comb all your hair* back and let it fall....where it falls is where it should part!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Feb 20, 2009)

usually on the left side =)


----------



## nursie (Feb 21, 2009)

i've always parted mine on the left side. i guess it started that way because im right handed...left to right?

over the years i've tried parting it on the right side just to be different, and i finally realized my hair is thicker on the left side than it is on the right, so it looks better to let most of it fall to the right.

i hate my hair parted in the middle


----------

